# Vintage Bike Ride Long Beach, CA 10-5



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 30, 2008)

Sunday 10/05/08
Rides leaves at 10:00 a.m.
Meet at:
Portfolio Coffee House
2300 E. 4th Street 
Long Beach, CA 90814
Cyclone Coaster


----------



## schwinnja (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump to top.


----------



## kendemned (Oct 3, 2008)

*Go Figure*

Work is slow. I have only worked 2 days this week and I'm still gonna miss the ride. Hopefully I will make it to the pike swap?

Ken


----------

